# CANON MP980, Wifi et Snow Leopard



## marvel63 (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous utilise une imprimante Canon MP980, depuis Snow Leopard ? est-ce que l'impression en wifi fonctionne ? Y-a-t-il des limitations ? Quelle procédure suivre pour la connexion ?

J'ai lu plusieurs messages d'utilisateurs sur les forums US se plaignant de ne pas y arriver...j'hésite à acheter un Mac avant d'avoir la certitude que mon imprimante fonctionnera 
Elle fonctionne très bien avec mon PC actuel.
Merci de vos retours


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Les multifonctions wi-fi Canon marchent très bien en USB. Il suffit de télécharger et d'installer les versions des pilotes d'imprimante et de scanner compatibles Snow Leopard. Tu installes d'abord le pilote d'impression et ensuite celui de scan.

Pour le pilote d'impression de la MP980, c'est ici.

Pour le pilote de scan, c'est là.

Pour l'utilisation en wi-fi, il faut attendre que les Canon Network Setup Tools soient mis à jour pour Snow Leopard (pour l'instant, ce n'est pas le cas).


----------



## mimimac (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme indiqué dans un post consacré à la MP600R, il semble que l'utilitaire Canon IJ Network Utilities v. 2.2 soit compatible avec Snow Leopard !
J'ai réussi avec la MP600R à imprimer et à scanner via le réseau AirPort sous Mac OS 10.6.1 !
Il est fort probable que l'utilitaire fonctionne avec les autres multifonctions de la marque !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

Je vous dis ce que m'a dit le service d'assistance technique de Canon. Après c'est vous qui voyez. :rateau: 

Mais le moyen le plus sûr reste encore d'attendre la version compatible Snow Leopard des Canon Network Setup Tools.


----------



## marvel63 (29 Septembre 2009)

Merci iDuck, c'est clair, net et précis !
Je vais te donner l'adresse des forums où j'ai croisé des désespérés, tu vas sauver des ricains...;-)

@mimimac : je vais jeter un oeil au post sur la MP600R


----------



## marvel63 (12 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de faire l'essai : Téléchargement des derniers drivers sur le site de Canon, installation sur Snow Leopard -> tout marche à la perfection !

Impression wifi ok.

Marvel


----------

